# moving household to Italy



## marcross (Aug 30, 2015)

I am moving from California, USA to Umbria. Any advice on finding inexpensive shipping for household goods? We want to ship a small amount soon (1 cubic meter, 100kg) and then the bulk of items and furnishings later. Shipping costs we are finding are prohibitive. Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Normally, for an international move, you ship a limited amount air freight to arrive within a few days after shipment, and then the household goods follow (which takes a good 2 or 3 months by sea freight).

Thing is, you're paying for shipping, and insurance and customs clearance on the receiving end. There is also the option to store your household goods until you're ready to ship them (as it sounds like you might be doing in your case).

Try calling at least two or three international movers (generally the chain affiliated moving companies like Bekins, United, etc. - just see if they mention "international moves" in their publicity) and get their estimates. Generally, they will only insure your goods if they have packed them. While this adds to the cost, things do happen especially on the sea freight shipments.

There will also be charges associated with your getting your stuff through customs - which are generally part of the package if you go with an international moving company. (I.e. door to door service). 

Much of this also depends on the reason for your move. If you're moving as part of a job, you may be able to get some assistance from your employer. 

There is also the option of selling off your stuff and buying new when you get to Italy. In the long run, it can work out cheaper than shipping your furniture, especially given that homes in Europe tend to be quite a bit smaller than those in the US and many people find that their "full sized" furniture doesn't fit into their new Italian home.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Also if you haven't found a home yet you may find it difficult to get the truck near the front door. That means hand carrying goods the rest of the way. Which can take awhile going up hill or up stairs.

I'd really suggest to decide what you really care about and what you can replace in Italy. Ship only what you care about.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

One of many shipping options: https://www.uship.com/

Are you an Italian citizen? If so, be sure to check with your consulate about special procedures which will allow you to bring personal possessions into Italy without having to pay import duty. Otherwise, be prepared to pay a substantial amount - as much as 20-something percent of the value of the possessions as determined by the Italian customs authorities (Agenzia delle Dogane - http://www.agenziadoganemonopoli.gov.it/wps/wcm/connect/Internet/ed/ )


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Lots of useful info in this document: http://webportal.atlasintl.com/Customs Docs/italy.pdf

Pay particular attention to the stuff that you MUST NOT try to import into Italy


----------

